# New Member



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello , My name is Danny and new to the forum ... Love everything I see , awesome forums and how to's ............ Looking forward to entering the $20 prop challenge . This is the first time entering my props in a contest ....... I see alot of fun here , especially with no theme , Love that part ..........Fun building to everyone


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank You , Lunatic


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Bayou! We love pictures.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bayou


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome! Glad you are enjoying the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Can't wait to see what you come up with for the contest.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ....... I will post pics. as soon as I get the hang of this forum  a lil bit different than facebook


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are some pics. of some of my builds ...... http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1551


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome! Props are great. We are definitely going to need a how to on the tombstone with the bat!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

You pics already look great. You will fit in well with your craft skills. I have no paper mache or faux paint skills, so I am completely jealous. Good luck with your entry into the $20 challenge.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone I appreciate all the Warm welcomes and kind words Loving the haunt forum .......Awesome people and boards , love the how to's , cool Ideas  looking forward to the contest ...... came up with a concept last night working on drawing and size tonight


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

ALTfun cool video love your set up


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Just took a look at your pictures. You have some Boss stuff there. Especially love the evil snoman!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow , breaking down the cost of each item seems to be the challenge so far !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Danny! I looked through your album and oh my, you are going to be a great addition to the forum. Nice work!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank You  Love the forum , wish I would have joined sooner


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I checked out your pictures and see you have some nice props. You'll fit right in around here. Did you read the forum rules? Good. Then you read the part that states I get first choice at one of your props. It's an old, old rule that probably got lost somewhere. But you believe me, right? Good, I can tell we'll be close friends. Pay no attention to those who say I'm a compulsive liar. They're just jealous of our close friendship. Did I ever tell you I once played for the Packers?


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

LOL  Thanks scareme , sounds like we will be good friends , your just as full of sheat as I am ...... Maybe even a lil more  Thanks again


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Danny, Welcome to the forum. Oh yeah watch out for ScareMe she's a compulsive liar.


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

LOL , Thanks CrazedHaunter


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)




----------

